# Quick question, please help a noobie out



## TheDanimal (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys im going to be buying a handgun soon and now very little about which one to buy. I will be looking to get my permit to carry and carry it, but i also would like to do some entry level competition shooting. Not sure what kind of comp. probly something for beginners. And most importantly i will be shooting lots of practice rounds. Im not sure if i should buy a 9mm or a 45. I have shot my dads XDM 9mm and love it. i am thinking i would like a little more punch, maybe a 45 XDM or a glock variant. However i have shot my friends kimber 45 and was not a fan. So im not for sure if a 45 would be a good choice for me right now. I like to shoot fast and do speed reloads. My budget is $500-800ish. Please let me know what you guys think would be a good choice for me. Thanks every one!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Take a look at a S&W M&P .40 cal ....you can purchase a drop in 9mm barrel for practice without buying a second pistol and have the extra punch you seek as well as choice of model for carry....had a Glock 23 hated the trigger as do many others...the M&P has a pro model for comp as well as many accessories, or an Apex trigger kit as well ....compare it side by side with the others...Glock, XDM etc and decide which is right for you and if you can rent any of these all the better....good shooting and stay safe......JJ


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

All the ppl on the forum who know me know whats coming...lol

If its your first handgun would strongly recommend 9mm as the best option simply because you can put alot of rounds thru it at a very low cost yet you get an amazing defensive handgun with high capacity and low recoil.

I strongly also recommend GLOCK, the grip angle is something you will have to watch for if you don't know anything about them.. Your fathers XD is not at not at an angle so notice the difference when you hold the gun.

I recommend glock for the same reasons numerous law enforcement agencies including the FBI carry them. 

Also they are $500 that is a good price for a ridiculously reliable handgun

If you truely want to spend more tho, Go SIG or HK or even Kimber or SPringfield


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

When I came back to shooting, I went with a Glock 17. I've never regretted that for a minute. Now, a few thousand rounds later, I'm branching out a little bit, learning as I go, and realizing each time out how much more there is to learn. Just one approach, but it's the one I've taken.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

People who shoot competitively usually need to shoot quit a bit and often. The 9mm is the most economical service caliber and is also a very flat shooting caliber. The 45 acp does have more punch, but 9mm gel tests are showing that the 9mm is no slouch (Federal HST 147 grain - 13.25 penetration / .821" expansion). The 9mm also comes in very concealable sizes. You can get the 45 acp in a smaller package but that reduces the power of the cartridge, eg. a 3" acp is not the same as a 5" acp. The 40 S & W is also a great caliber that comes in good sizes for CCW. It's a bit more expensive to shoot and has a bit more recoil. Truthfully, they are all good and would work well! Just for what you stated in your question, I'm guessing the 9mm would be a good choice. Or maybe just get all 3!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Stick with the 9mm and also add the M&P 9 series to your list to take a look at.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

With that budget, most decent handguns are within reach, so I would recommend going to the nearest range and renting a few weapons to see what you like best. Handguns boil down to personal preference, even more so than other firearms. 

Considering your goals, I think you'll likely find a 9mm of some type to fit your needs right now. 9mm is both relatively cheap to shoot and easy to learn on, so something like a 9mm XDM might fit you well.

KG


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> When I came back to shooting, I went with a Glock 17. I've never regretted that for a minute. Now, a few thousand rounds later, I'm branching out a little bit, learning as I go, and realizing each time out how much more there is to learn. Just one approach, but it's the one I've taken.


Glock 17 my first gun excellent weapon


----------



## papajohn (Nov 8, 2011)

Find the one that feels the best in your hand, then pick your caliber. I own a lot of handguns, and among others, I've had good luck with the EAA Witness series for the past 20 years, I now own three.......one in 40S&W, two others in 45ACP. But if you plan on putting a lot of rounds downrange the 9mm will be far cheaper to shoot, and it's easy to learn on. Chessail77's suggestion to buy a S&W MP-40 with a 9mm barrel is a REALLY good idea. The two cartridges are very much alike, the only real difference being bullet diameter and weight. Just make sure it has sights you can index quickly, and the controls are easily accessible with your own physical geometry........if your thumb can't reach the safety, for example, it's not the gun for you. 

Don't rush into it.........agonizing over your choices is half the fun! :mrgreen:


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

This is strictly my opinion, and has worked in many years of firearms training, and for men and ladies alike. Buy a handgun just like you would buy a pair of shoes. If Ol' Joe over here says he likes Charlie China tennis shoes, and you're looking for a new pair of shoes, do you run out and buy Joe's pick, just because HE likes 'em? Probably not. If a new shooter is asking what to buy for a carry gun, it doesn't matter what works for me, or anyone else. I suggest telling that new shooter to go to many gun shops, and/or gun shows, and handle all the guns they can get hold of. Just like they would try on shoes. Before long they'll be able to make a list of guns that feel ok, pretty good, real good, and "that really feels great in my hands". The last two are the ones to pursue, and here's why I say that....
If a given handgun doesn't feel "right" in your hands, you'll not shoot it enough to become proficient with it, because it's not comfortable, and you won't like shooting it. Just like you rarely wear shoes that are UNcomfortable. If you're not gonna become proficient with it, save your money, and buy a ball bat to carry. With proper training, and fundamentals, he/she can learn to shoot almost any handgun, or any caliber. Very few folks can re-train their hands to make just any handgun feel comfortable. The last suggestion.........proper shooting techinques, practiced slowly, but proficiently, will breed speed. Do it slowly, and do it the right way, every time.......If you practice speed first, and introduce less efficient techniques into your training, you'll have to do it all over again to get it right.

By the way..... anyone who introduces a new shooter to our pastime by having them start with a large-caliber handgun, makes a very poor decision. Yes, some folks do ok starting out with large calibers, but the vast majority will not continue to shoot if their very 1st experience is with .50 S&W. Start with a .22 caliber something, and as your technique/accuracy improves, work up from there. Caliber doesn't count until after you can hit your target.

There always will be a trade-off..... light weight, more recoil...... shorter barrel, more recoil... just sayin....

Again, just my ramblings.... but they work for me...

Shoot Safely....


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

If it winds up being a Glock I say Glock 19. 9mm (ammo is cheaper and still very effective), 15 round magazine capacity, conceals easier than a G17, simple, legendary reliability. Good luck in your gun hunt.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

This is simply my opinion and is based on my experiance and is no way meant as a garantee of the same results for you ar any other individual or group of people. 

I would, as mentioned, hold a few different weapons at different Local Gun Stores. I would keep a very open mind and not just focus on the recognizable names. Just because Hotch on Criminal Minds shoots a Glock Or The Miami CSI guy shoots a S&W is not an endorsement of quality but probably a paid endorsemnet of opportunity. There are many brands that I think are very recognizable that others have not heard of, EAA Tangfolio, CZ, FN Herstal, H&K ect After you have decided on a few that feel like you would like them, go to a range that rents or ask a friend with some inventory to try putting a few down range to see how you like them. Do not misunderstand that Law Enforcement uses a particular brand because it is the best, most use adequate and the best deal to arm their force.

That goes for local and national. If I were to suggest a gun to someone I know only what you have told me about your self I would suggest the CZ P-01. It can be carried, it is in your price range, It is a good gun to compete with because it is fast and accurate, more accurate then you probably are. It has many accesories available IE holsters sights and grips. It is not polymer however, but is light weight and reliable as they make a hand gun. It is a 9mm. Thats the way for you to go in my limited and humble opinion. If I were to get a striker fire Poly gun I would certianly strongly consider the M&P 9mm. I just like them. I do not own one, I have shot my shooting partners and I like it. His gun is available to me if I were ever to want to use it so I have no need to purchase one. Do not go cheap, cheap guns are cheap for a reason. They are cheap! Buy the best you can afford do not be swayed away from your first pick because your second is 50 bucks cheaper. Save an extra 2 weeks if you must. 

You have recieved some good ideas and a lot of opinions so far. Take the time to do what is best for you. i see so many people get their heads all messed up with too much internet opinion and very little real life experiance. It is so easy to tell those who shot and those who read and then reprint to sound knowlegable. It is conterproductive to a noobie. No advice will help you as much as holding a gun and saying to yourself ....Wow that just fits, then shooting it and saying to yourself...Nice I like that. My son shoot an SR9 by Ruger, he picked it up and stopped looking. I own many brands of weapons and like each for its own purpose. If I were forced to give up all of my handguns except for one I would keep my P-01.

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> If I were forced to give up all of my handguns except for one I would keep my P-01.
> 
> RCG


if i were FORCED to give up all but one, they could take that one too, i will not be needing it anymore, i will be dead.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I hear ya..........Its a 26 one of the ones i would hypothetically give up to keep my P-01, but you get the point!!!!


----------



## Viperg22 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd seriously consider an XD/XDM probably 9mm, due to the ammo being cheaper to shoot. But as previous posts said its all about what fits 
your hand the best and what you feel the most comfortable with.

Good Luck


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

TheDanimal said:


> Hey guys im going to be buying a handgun soon and now very little about which one to buy. I will be looking to get my permit to carry and carry it, but i also would like to do some entry level competition shooting. Not sure what kind of comp. probly something for beginners. And most importantly i will be shooting lots of practice rounds. Im not sure if i should buy a 9mm or a 45. I have shot my dads XDM 9mm and love it. i am thinking i would like a little more punch, maybe a 45 XDM or a glock variant. However i have shot my friends kimber 45 and was not a fan. So im not for sure if a 45 would be a good choice for me right now. I like to shoot fast and do speed reloads. My budget is $500-800ish. Please let me know what you guys think would be a good choice for me. Thanks every one!


Well, being new to the handgun scene, I would go with the 9mm first. Ammo is cheaper than .45 ACP and it will give you more practice cash. Don't let anyone fool you, the 9mm will get the job done.


----------



## TheDanimal (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow thanks guys!! Im very new to the hgf.net and i gota say im impressed with the amount of feedback I got and the quality of the posts, kudos to you guys and thanks a million! I do think i have made my mind up on the caliber. I believe a 9mm is my best bet to learn on and ammunition cost wise. And im going to start looking around my area at gun shops to find one thats a great fit. I do like the way the XDM iv shot feels but il definatly narrow my options down and shop around. I did notice that alot of you guys didnt recommend an xdm right off the bat is there some reason for that?? But thanks again for the great advise!


----------



## loper (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll throw my .02 in...I'm really starting to like my 92FS, in 9mm.
I'm a 1911 guy thru and thru, and was absolutely dead certain when we adopted the M9 it was a mistake, but you shoot what Uncle Sugar issues you.
After three fairly high speed gun schools (military) and an Iraq tour, plus a few thousand rounds thru my personally owned 92FS, I have show Beretta some respect.
The M9/92FS is a really nice fighting pistol.
It's easy to shoot, and easy for new shooters to learn with.
I hear a lot of stories about the slides breaking, but that was due to an ammunition spec problem, and it's no longer a factor.
I've also "heard" a lot of noise about being unreliable. I have never witnessed an M9 jam, when properly cleaned and lubricated. I deliberately shot my 92 without cleaning it until it jammed, but it took a lot of rounds.
Some folks will tell you the 9mm is underpowered. Well, I don't want to get shot with one.

Look at a lot of guns, shoot as many as you can, and in the end, buy what you can afford, that fits you, and does what you want to do. Take a look at the Beretta while your looking.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

ok hands on is the first thing i suggest, second if your wanting speed shooters id suggest looking into glock in 9mm like the 17 or 19 as you can easily build them up for whatever kind of shooting you want and they are great guns, plus if your going for speed the 9mm would be easier to handle do to less recoil and ammo prices since youll obviously be burning through ammo like crazy. just my 2 cents on what you sound like your wanting, dont count out springfield or s&w, but remember if your wanting something that youll have to customize for your needs, glock is probably the best other than some 1911 variant, as parts, and upgraded perks are easily available and easy to find


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

oh and im partial towards the rugers so id suggest checking them out too, probably not the best for speed shooting but still great guns, i have a p89 that i love and shoots nice and straight. it can empty a mag faster than youd want it to, since its so fun to shoot. hope i helped somewhat


----------



## MichaeT (Nov 10, 2011)

do your self a favor research not coments on this web
I had a gun shop in the past and a pistol whether its a auto or rovolver 
needs to be like a lady clean and angry if not your at risk
the more you use her the better you will feel and if you cant come to 
that point forget it and just bet a 22 n shoot trgets


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

If you're thinking of doing some competition and may be doing some high volume shooting get the Glock and drop a ZEV spring kit and 3.5 pound connector into it. The Glocks will stand up to lots of shooting and is why many of us use them to compete over other brands. When you do your research see what the people who compete shoot. Some names like Ruger and the S&W MP aren't even mentioned.


----------



## TheDanimal (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks again guys, i am planning on attending a local gun show this upcoming weekend and am guna get my hands on a lot of 9mm and find a good fit! Also im borrowing my friends glock to shoot and to see how the fit and trigger feels to me because i would like to do some modifications. I will let you guys know what i end up deciding to buy. Thanks again and peace


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

TheDanimal said:


> Thanks again guys, i am planning on attending a local gun show this upcoming weekend and am guna get my hands on a lot of 9mm and find a good fit! ......


word of warning about gun show purchases...... unless you can do a safety / function check on the gun, dont buy it no matter how good the deal looks.... if the trigger or hammer is zip tied, its not worth the potential headaches

if you are just going to handle a bunch of guns, checking out the ergos..... have a great time!


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

9mm. Glock or XDm, whichever feels best in your hand, whichever points best for you.

"I like to shoot fast and do speed reloads." --- That's nice. If you truly are a "newbie", perhaps trigger control, ability to hit the target, and make little bitty groups might come first -- then, go to fast.

If you are more experienced than you let on -- go for it. 

by the way, if the pistol is for self defense, do not run out and get all carried away with trigger jobs. I have a Glock 32 (.357 Sig) that has a 2.75 lb trigger -- If I have not practiced with it, I just won't carry it. It's great for various target applications -- but -- let me put it this way -- I have friends who refuse to shoot it (this after putting one in the ceiling at the range.

Please get the best pistol you can afford, as well as the one that "fits" you best -- it really is a pain selling barely used guns that few folks want, esp. when you lose money doing it.

Have fun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

loper said:


> I'll throw my .02 in...I'm really starting to like my 92FS, in 9mm.
> I'm a 1911 guy thru and thru, and was absolutely dead certain when we adopted the M9 it was a mistake, but you shoot what Uncle Sugar issues you.
> After three fairly high speed gun schools (military) and an Iraq tour, plus a few thousand rounds thru my personally owned 92FS, I have show Beretta some respect.
> The M9/92FS is a really nice fighting pistol.
> ...


I LOVE MY BERETTAS!:numbchuck:


----------

